# Brushing?



## Heatherlynn77 (Mar 3, 2011)

How do you get your puppy to get used to being combed? Everytime I try, Teddy bites the comb or me and wont let me near him with it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

patience , a little at a time , treats .. dolce loves to be brushed but when it comes to his legs he tries to nip , he moves , and is very upset but its gotten better , dont give up ..


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hold a bully stick in one hand and brush with the other.
I do this with my youngest, squirmy pup, Tucker.
If I need both hands, then I put the bully stick under my foot!
And I sit on the floor and brush him! 
 It works really well.
Eventually they get used to it and when the are mature 
they dont need any coaxing or distracting.

Paris comes running when I say "Brushy!"
and sits there like a queen.
It gets easier, she was like trying to brush a squid when she was little.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Make it a fun experience - treats, praise(when he is good), toys - whatever it takes.

Make sure what you are using isn't hurthing him.

Milo gets totally relaxed when he is being groomed - he even goes to sleep sometimes!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Too, relax your hands. If they're tense and you tense up it doesn't help anything. He'll outgrow the play fighting....I did mine on my lap r-eee-al slowly and softly for awhile.  He's a cute lil thing!


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely have some treats in hand, lots of praise and patience. Get your dog used to being handled and associating it with a positive experience. Haley hated being brushed in the beginning.

I started by just petting her, talking to her nicely, having treats and then introducing the brush and rewarding her for not squirming. It takes a bit of time, but just keep with positive reinforcement and he will see it as a good thing. Haley is completely relaxed now with brushing, but it took some time and patience.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

You got some good suggestions here  

all the best!

Kat


----------

